# Назначение 5 регистров правой на Firotti



## rodiongork (9 Янв 2017)

Уважаемые знатоки, расскажите пожалуйста (больше в целях самообразования, вряд ли я соберусь приобретать сей девайс) - у этого инструмента что, три голоса в правой и все три в разных диапазонах? Т.е. не LMM а LMH? Специальная фича этих аккордеонов? Или это просто шутка юмора при нанесении обозначений?


----------



## vev (9 Янв 2017)

*rodiongork*,
никакой шутки. Просто LMH конфигурация


----------



## rodiongork (9 Янв 2017)

vev писал:


> *rodiongork*,
> никакой шутки. Просто LMH конфигурация


Спасибо! А одиночный верхний голос на переключатели не выведен... Типа он один неинтересно звучит? Или скорее просто корпуса на фабрике только с 5 или 11 переклюками делали...


----------



## olegoleg19742 (9 Янв 2017)

rodiongork ( (]Уважаемые знатоки, расскажите пожалуйста) писал:Уважаемые знатоки, расскажите пожалуйста (больше в целях самообразования, вряд ли я соберусь приобретать сей девайс) - у этого инструмента что, три голоса в правой и все три в разных диапазонах? Т.е. не LMM а LMH? Специальная фича этих аккордеонов? Или это просто шутка юмора при нанесении обозначений?

https://s29.postimg.org/gm2uvps47/firotti_5_switches.jpgНету в нем никаких пиколок,поверьте!Обозначения дурацкие просто(на 4-х линиях),вот и все!Чтобы в инструменте были пиколки,и не включались отдельно-такого не бывает)).Удачи!


----------



## rodiongork (9 Янв 2017)

Цитата:


> Нету в нем никаких пиколок,поверьте!Обозначения дурацкие просто(на 4-х линиях),вот и все!


Я вообще верю, т.к. нашел видосики на ютьюбе с тестированием такого аккордеона (и притом несколько версий его что я видел на авито - все с такими же обозначениями)... Поэтому и появились подозрения про "шутку юмора"... Спасибо!


----------



## vev (9 Янв 2017)

rodiongork писал:


> Цитата:Нету в нем никаких пиколок,поверьте!Обозначения дурацкие просто(на 4-х линиях),вот и все!Я вообще верю, т.к. нашел видосики на ютьюбе с тестированием такого аккордеона (и притом несколько версий его что я видел на авито - все с такими же обозначениями)... Поэтому и появились подозрения про "шутку юмора"... Спасибо!


Да, очень похоже, что лычка не соответствует действительности... Пиколки там нет.


----------



## gerborisov (10 Янв 2017)

Вроде бы, я помню, там "пикколо" это"розлив", если не ошибаюсь. Встречалось как то раз...


----------



## olegoleg19742 (10 Янв 2017)

*gerborisov*, gerborisov (10.01.2017, 06:58) писал:


> Вроде бы, я помню, там "пикколо" это"розлив", если не ошибаюсь. Встречалось как то рП


Пиколки не настраиваются в разлив.Без исключений.


----------



## gerborisov (10 Янв 2017)

olegoleg19742 (10.01.2017, 15:54) писал:


> Пиколки не настраиваются в разлив.Без исключений.


 Это не пиколки, а розлив основного голоса.
1 на октаву ниже
2 основной + на октаву ниже
3 основной+ на октаву ниже+ розлив
4 основной+ розлив
5 основной


----------

